# Interesting test case



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello Peeps....

http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/86630/Fury-at-lesbians-legal-fight-for-IVF-treatment

Thought you might be interested in the case being supported by the Equality and Human Rights Commission.....a lesbian couple who are claiming discrimination because a Glasgow Health Authority has refused them fertility treatment. News link above.

With my work 'focus' I'd be interested in people's views....feel free to PM me....(I need to be careful about commenting too publicly on this)
..Winky 

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Winky
My donor's partner saw it on yahoo and told me about, I posted it on the Gay and Lesbian thread. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=128905.60

I think that whole NHS funding is a postcode lott and ery, without the prejudices of sexuality, marital status (single) coming into it as well - why have NICE guidelines if they have aren't going to be followed or adopted and why should clinics get away with not treating LGBT couples/single girls or exclude them from funding if they meet the criteria in other ways as well- eg having fertility issues, it is the definition of who or what makes a couple.

I realise that there is not an unlimited pot of money in the NHS but it is also unfair to discriminate against sectors of society.

L x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

By removing the possibility of being treated on the NHS, many women (lesbian / single) who don't have the financial wherewithal to finance a single cycle of fertility treatment privately let alone more cycles are likely to take risks with their own health by trying to fall pregnant via one night stands or casual relationships, and women in dysfunctional / unhealthy heterosexual partnerships may hesitate to leave their partners due to their desire to have a chance at becoming a mother.  Furthermore, single / lesbian women pay national insurance and should be entitled to treatment on those grounds alone.  As demonstrated through this board of FF (and I'm sure the lesbian board would illustrate the same), fertility issues are not restricted to heterosexual couples.


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hear hear girls !  I am going to speak to my contacts at the Commission to find out more....I'd really like to get behind this one....for both professional and personal reasons. 

They have already paid for a significant amount of unsuccessful fertility treatment so there is obviously a fertility problem... it is not just circumstances of sexuality. 

..Winky


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1158322/Another-blow-fatherhood-IVF-mothers-ANYONE-father-birth-certificate.html?ITO=1490

and another one to add to the equation.....the media have a way with words.....not ! ......

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh dear, must stop reading those Daily Mail articles - particularly the comments underneath - profoundly depressing that the most extreme and bigoted ones get the highest positive 'rating' and those people who dare to make a considered and thoughful response get the lowest rating. Just makes me angry, and sad...

But back to your original point Winky, I agree with the others...fertility tx should be available on the NHS to anyone with fertility problems, not just couples with no previous children living in specific postcodes and wearing yellow socks on a Tuesday etc...
There should be equal rules for all

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Typical Daily Mail- probably not worth wasting energy over!!  The LGBT FFers are really excited by this as both mummies can be named.

L x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

It's extraordinary how many people read the Daily Mail however....let it never darken my doorstep even as chip paper.


----------

